
Generate your document site in 3 seconds - WittBulter
https://fine.sh/
======
snazz
It’s funny that this README just assumes you have Node installed. Not having
ever used it before, I had no idea what “npx” was or did. A “requirements” or
“dependencies” section on the homepage would be nice, as would a comparison to
other static site generators.

~~~
karolg
It is explained in the next paragraph what "npx" is:

> Yep. cool? “npx” allows you to run a temporary package, which will be
> deleted right after each use. Use this command to try and experience how
> Fine works. Doesn’t hurt to try, huh?

~~~
ljm
It's not a satisfactory explanation for the layman, because it still assumes
that you know that a package refers to something on npm, and that npx itself
is a part of Node/npm.

All it would really need to say is that it requires a recent version of Node.

------
herodotus
I have read this a couple of times, and I still have no idea what it is
telling me or doing. What am I missing?

~~~
factorialboy
The key is to invent a new term for an existing entity. Here the author tries
to introduce the term "document site" for static websites.

~~~
11235813213455
hehe, I guess it's translated from Chinese

~~~
yorwba
The Chinese version does use the literal equivalent 文档站点. However, the usual
term used by Chinese developers for static sites appears to be 静态网站 (see e.g.
the entry in Baidu's encyclopedia
[https://baike.baidu.com/item/%E9%9D%99%E6%80%81%E7%BD%91%E7%...](https://baike.baidu.com/item/%E9%9D%99%E6%80%81%E7%BD%91%E7%AB%99/2776875)
)

Maybe the author was simply unaware that static site generators exist because
all they wanted to do was upload _documents_.

------
jedberg
Sounds just like Infogami used to be. You know what infogami turned into? A
small public database. 99% of the traffic we got was to a single page which
was just a config file for a popular Firefox add on.

------
ChrisGranger
This is the same basic idea as Surge [1] by the looks of it. IIRC, it requires
Node as well.

[1] [https://surge.sh/](https://surge.sh/)

~~~
styfle
Also, this is very similar to ZEIT Now[1]

[1]: [https://zeit.co/now](https://zeit.co/now)

------
voltagex_
"fine.sh can be used ONLY to distribute contents without implications in any
kind for financial gains.

fine.sh reserves the right to remove illegal or inappropriate contents without
prior warnings to its users and assist authorities on any necessary
investigation."

------
11235813213455
I'm surprised coffeescript is still used for new projects
[https://github.com/just-fine/fine.sh-cli](https://github.com/just-
fine/fine.sh-cli)

~~~
m1sta_
Javascript with fewer {} is nice.

------
nickthemagicman
So to be clear, this site takes an MD file and publishes it to one of its fine
paths as an HTML file?

~~~
supz
Apparently... seems like some kind of malware seed that somehow made it past
the moderators. Read the entire site and the description is entirely useless.

------
owie
Why is it named fine.sh? It’s not a shell script. I was kind of interested
until I read npx. (Then looked it up and found out it’s some node thing). Now
I’m disappointed. It’s just misleading.

~~~
ChrisGranger
.sh is Saint Helena's country code tld, so it doesn't _need_ to have anything
to do with shell scripting. It's not like the site is fine.bash or
something...

------
tkjef
I'm making a project similar to this called NanoCD:
[https://github.com/tkjef/nanocd](https://github.com/tkjef/nanocd)

except can be used with any SSG or plain static sites on S3, GCS or Spaces
(from digitalocean).

The dependencies are noted clearly in the README. ;)

------
rqs
> <a href="javascript:;" _target= "_blank"_ class="cell">中文 / Chinese</a>

Why?

------
zaidf
Suggestion: in your example, clearly show what you’re inputting (including
contents of the input file/folder), then in the end, clearly show what is
outputted with a link to the output file.

------
johntiger1
Doesn't surge already do this?

------
austincheney
All things considered 3 seconds isn't impressive.

My site is fully loaded and functional in the browser in 1.6s according to
[https://www.webpagetest.org/](https://www.webpagetest.org/) and its a giant
web app with more than 1.5mb of JavaScript application code.

As far as actually generating documentation my documentation is dynamically
built into various formats from a data object and written to file in about
3ms.

~~~
ricardobeat
This builds & deploys your site on a public custom domain name in '3s'.

